# Getting ready to pull the trigger



## Ben Holt (Feb 1, 2016)

Looking to get this: https://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC12VS-A.html?gclid=CI2QuLjT1coCFYYdgQodtYcIYg

I have no turning experience at all but fairly handy. I've watched and read some and am hoping it is something that I'll enjoy. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Also, what else is missing from the kit that I should get? I don't have a drill press but was thinking of getting the lathe attachment?? Thanks all!


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 1, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Looking to get this: https://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC12VS-A.html?gclid=CI2QuLjT1coCFYYdgQodtYcIYg
> 
> I have no turning experience at all but fairly handy. I've watched and read some and am hoping it is something that I'll enjoy. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Also, what else is missing from the kit that I should get? I don't have a drill press but was thinking of getting the lathe attachment?? Thanks all!



It gets you going right out of the box and compared to their retail for everything separately you do save 100.00. If you have a decent bar clamp or invest in a good C-Clamp you might want to consider going this route- https://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC10VS-B.html It's a 10 inch instead of a 12 inch but for the benchtop I can't see doing a whole lot over 10 inches anyways.

It's at least the basics to get you going without quite the investment if you're not sure. But if you are committed, the higher dollars for an extra 2 inches of swing and the other goodies saves you a lot of time shopping around. On the other hand, if you could find a Jet or Rikon on Craigslist in your area that might be the way to go and then you can pick and choose your goodies.

Not sure where you are in Ohio but here is a PSI Turncrafter on Columbus Craigslist for only 100.00 plus who knows if he has any goodies he'd sell to go along with it- https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5421362469.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2016)

Just my opinion but you can get a much better lathe for that price. Sandpaper is cheaper when you buy packs and cut it up. The pen blanks are pretty much basic stuff that guys on here will give you. The pen kits are $2 a piece you can buy separate. You will probably upgrade the gouges.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 1, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> It gets you going right out of the box and compared to their retail for everything separately you do save 100.00. If you have a decent bar clamp or invest in a good C-Clamp you might want to consider going this route- https://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC10VS-B.html It's a 10 inch instead of a 12 inch but for the benchtop I can't see doing a whole lot over 10 inches anyways.
> 
> It's at least the basics to get you going without quite the investment if you're not sure. But if you are committed, the higher dollars for an extra 2 inches of swing and the other goodies saves you a lot of time shopping around. On the other hand, if you could find a Jet or Rikon on Craigslist in your area that might be the way to go and then you can pick and choose your goodies.
> 
> Not sure where you are in Ohio but here is a PSI Turncrafter on Columbus Craigslist for only 100.00 plus who knows if he has any goodies he'd sell to go along with it- https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5421362469.html



Thanks for the thoughts. I hadn't looked on craigslist because I really don't know what exactly I'm looking for. However, if I get that one, i'd have extra money to play with. :)


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm going to clarify here after reading what I wrote-

The lathe- Not a bad machine, it's basically an import copy of a Jey, I used a similar one for several years before upgrading and the reviews on it are pretty decent. I like to shop around so I personally wouldn't buy a package plus I don't like to do slimlines 

As far as buying a package goes- It saves time, but in my opinion you spend way more for convenience than you would shopping around for individual pieces, I'd recommend starting with just the lathe and building on from there if you're not in too much of a hurry. There are guys here that will send you more pen blanks than you know what to do with for just the cost of postage and there are better kits out there IMO


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 1, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. I hadn't looked on craigslist because I really don't know what exactly I'm looking for. However, if I get that one, i'd have extra money to play with. :)



If that one is local to you, I'd be jumping on that as fast as you can. When you go to look at it just make sure the headstock bearings are tight and that everything seems to move correctly. Also, when you get there, don't hesitate to ask if he has any tools, wood, mandrels, whatnot he wants to part with. You never know what kind of deals you'll score if the guy is nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 1, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Just my opinion but you can get a much better lathe for that price. Sandpaper is cheaper when you buy packs and cut it up. The pen blanks are pretty much basic stuff that guys on here will give you. The pen kits are $2 a piece you can buy separate. You will probably upgrade the gouges.




This^

First thing I noticed - they're selling you a pen press which you don't need if you have a tail stock. Source a good 12" x 18" mini like the Rikon 70-100. Buy one spindle roughing gouge to start, that's all I used on my first pens. Use the money you save to get a slow-speed grinder so you can keep your gouge sharp.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Looking to get this: https://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC12VS-A.html?gclid=CI2QuLjT1coCFYYdgQodtYcIYg
> 
> I have no turning experience at all but fairly handy. I've watched and read some and am hoping it is something that I'll enjoy. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Also, what else is missing from the kit that I should get? I don't have a drill press but was thinking of getting the lathe attachment?? Thanks all!




That's a good chunk of ching to be shellin out for something if you're unsure if you'll like it. (You will though. )
I'd go with used. Put a WTB/WTT ad up here on the forum and you'll get whatever you need.
I'll even send ya some good pen blanks and stopper blanks to get ya srtarted. (And possibly other stuff)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. I hadn't looked on craigslist because I really don't know what exactly I'm looking for. However, if I get that one, i'd have extra money to play with. :)



Another thing about CL....just be safe. Don't go alone to look at it. Bring a buddy. And as a bonus he can help load it if you decide to get it...


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 1, 2016)

Also- If you haven't looked at this thread yet, There are answers to lots of questions for the first time turner and some links to examples

http://woodbarter.com/threads/so-you-want-to-start-turning-pens.25190/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 1, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Also- If you haven't looked at this thread yet, There are answers to lots of questions for the first time turner and some links to examples
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/so-you-want-to-start-turning-pens.25190/



I did briefly read through that today and am planning on reading it more in depth this evening. I've started watching a 3 part series on youtube to give me a better idea of what to expect. I've always worked on old muscle cars and have found that if you have the proper tools, you can do about anything. Not perfect maybe but it can be done. lol


----------



## khobson (Feb 1, 2016)

That lathe has some decent features, but I would also lean towards a used Jet or Rikon. As has already been said, the pen kits are very basic but my bigger concern are the tools. There are two schools of thought. One is start with a roughing gouge and skew chisel and the other is carbide tools. I personally started with carbide tools and feel I was able to produce respectable finished products much quicker due to their more forgiving nature. Like you already stated.....good tools make a tremendous difference. Whatever route you decide, buy the best quality tools you can and avoid the regret and headache of inferior tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey everyone. Thanks so much for all the advice. You talked me out of getting a kit. I'll put an WTB add here and see what I can't scratch together. As for needed tools, I know there are a ton of different places listed on the forum but is there a place u recommend to get the majority of stuff I need that I can't get on the add. I'd rather buy quality stuff. Penn state, woodcraft, etc?


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks to the help of the forum. This was found:
http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5421362469.html

Exactly how should I check it? Not familiar with lathes at all so I apologize. 

Thanks


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ben, I merged it here since you already have some followers here....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Ben, I merged it here since you already have some followers here....



Wow...I feel like a rockstar having followers!  I like beer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2016)

The heart and soul of any lathe is its bed ways. The condition of the bed ways will determine the accuracy that the lathe is capable of. Ideally, the ways should be perfectly parallel and even so the carriage travels parallel to the axis of the spindle, and the tailstock center is perfectly on center with the headstock spindle.
If you are able to run the machine, run it at one of the higher speed settings for a while. Listen for unusual noises. After the spindle has been running for a while, feel the bearings. They should not be too hot to touch.

Damaged gears can be costly to replace. In general, the best you can do is to run the machine at various speed settings and listen for unusual noises. Keep in mind that geared head lathes tend to be louder than most to begin with.

The The Tailstock is the part that rides back and forth over the bedways. Move it back n forth along the bed to see how smooth it is...then bring it up to the spindle and see if they both line up perfectly.

Anyone else feel free to chime in...
*
*

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 2, 2016)

That particular lathe is belt driven, loosen the tension on the belt and grab the shaft in the head stock and make sure it isn't loose, should move up abd down or in and out. Should spin without any weird feelings in the bearings, then put the belt back on and run at a fairly high speed, that one is variable speed so make sure speed goes up and down smoothly as you rotate the knob. Belt should look decent without any major cracks or splits but don't let a worn bent throw you off. They are cheap for that lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Feb 2, 2016)

I would like to recommend the Delta 46-460. Some where I now see they priced at $5.. Something. Mine has treated me well and I tend to push things to there limits. For a pen press I use craft supplies nylon bushings that fit in the head and tail stock, they work well. Not impressed with pennstates tooling of any kind so for me it's worth fisch or colt drill bits, white side pen mill stuff, abernet sandpaper,ect... Trial and error with supplies gets expensive. But again this is just what I have experienced and my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 4, 2016)

Got the lathe today!! Everything seemed nice and solid. Question. It has different pulleys for different rpms, is there a suggestion of a good starting point for drilling, turning, etc?


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 5, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Got the lathe today!! Everything seemed nice and solid. Question. It has different pulleys for different rpms, is there a suggestion of a good starting point for drilling, turning, etc?


Congratulations on the lathe purchase ... now you're getting to the good part.

(1) Faceshield? If you don't have one that's rated Z.87+ I strongly recommend THIS ONE which gives good protection at a great price. If you wear specs, get a pair with safety lenses *and* side panels. If you don't wear specs, get a pair of good safety glasses (with side panels) and wear them as well as wearing a face shield. They'll carry on protecting your eyes even when you flip up the visor of the faceshield and forget to pull it down again before turning the lathe on. (We've all done it.)

(2) Check to see if there's a turning club near you. Here's the AAW website ... LINK ... many clubs have a "mentor program" -- experienced turners who help newbies get started, teaching the fundamentals of safe turning.

(3) Check to see if there's a Rockler or Woodcraft store near you, they often run classes on different kinds of turning (pens, spindles, bowls ...)

To answer your question ... I find medium speed works for pretty much everything, unless I'm drilling large diameter holes (in which case the slow speed is better). High speed can be fun, when turning, but it's a bad idea to sand at high speed because things will get hot faster than you expect. Many types of wood (and plastics) don't like getting hot -- they scorch or the heat makes them crack.

HTH

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 5, 2016)

Well, in addition to all the kids, car, gun, etc. stuff u managed to sqeeze this little lathe in. I wish i had everything to try it out but no luck. Hoping to take a demo class in a couple weeks under the recommendation from the above post. Wish me luck until then. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2016)

So....It sounded good? Runs good? No issues....yet ?
Looks like it cleaned up well....
Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 5, 2016)

The only issue is the "limiter/power knob" isnt very good. At times it revs up and down.


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 7, 2016)

Oiling the bars? Should I do that? I have some aircraft grease that I use as anti-seize on my gun barrel installations.


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 7, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> *Well, in addition to all the kids, *car, gun, etc. stuff u managed to sqeeze this little lathe in.
> 
> View attachment 96634



 You keep your kids in that little space?? Haha

Looks like you picked up a nice little starter lathe. As to your question about oiling the ways, I like to put a little paste floor wax on mine with some 0000 steel wool. The tail stock will slide on the ways like you greased them up with butter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

